# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Drejtë votimi për fëmijët? Pro et contra

## chino

Përshëndetje! 

Çfarë mendoni mbi këtë ide? Si do të zbatohej kjo e drejtë? Është e përshtatshme demokracia me të, apo qëndron e kundërta? Cilat parime demokratike apo kushtetutore i shihnni të prekura nga kjo ide? Cilët argumentë flasin për të lejuar, cilët për të mos lejuar një gjë të tillë?

Ditë të mbarë! 


*

----------


## Adaes

Vetem ideja qe nje femije i papjekur mire ne intelektin e tij te votoje eshte absurde!

Ska lidhje me demokraci ose me te drejtat e njeriut,po cdo gje varet me moshen, perderisa behet fjale per politiken,qeverine,per te ardhmen e vendit,nuk eshte ne gjendje nje femije me njohurite e tija mbi kte fushe te marre nje vendim te sakte duke u bazuar ne argumenta.

----------


## chino

> Vetem ideja qe nje femije i papjekur mire ne intelektin e tij te votoje eshte absurde!
> 
> Ska lidhje me demokraci ose me te drejtat e njeriut,po cdo gje varet me moshen, perderisa behet fjale per politiken,qeverine,per te ardhmen e vendit,nuk eshte ne gjendje nje femije me njohurite e tija mbi kte fushe te marre nje vendim te sakte duke u bazuar ne argumenta.


Absurde apo thjesht e padëgjuar? Çfarë nënkupton kur thua "intelektin e papjekur"? A mendon se ti dhe unë jemi të pjekur (tërësisht) për të "merituar" të drejtën e votës? A mendon se janë të pjekur të gjithë ata, të cilët posedojnë këtë të drejtë? A mendon se unë e ti nuk influencohemi përditë nga një mori faktorë për të i japur votën një politikani apo partie të caktuar?

Që nuk paska lidhje me demokracinë, mund të të kundërargumentoj fillimisht me këtë normë:

*Kushtetuta e Republikës së Shqipërisë:

Neni 2:

    1. Sovraniteti në Republikën e Shqipërisë i përket popullit.  

    2. Populli e ushtron sovranitetin nëpërmjet përfaqësuesve të tij  
       ose drejtpërsëdrejti.*

Si e definon Kushtetuta "popullin"? Dallon në moshë përgjatë definimit? Përse mendove (automatikisht) se femiu nuk është popull?

----------


## Adaes

Po i semuri ka te drejte vote??? Sepse ne fakt edhe ai i takon te jete popull!

Femija eshte popull,si nuk eshte... Po mos pa dashje ka ndonje nen ne kushtetute ku thote qe eshte edhe nje limit moshe per te votuar?Sepse gjithmon e ka nga nje bisht cdo nen,diku duhet te kapen robt.

Ti the pse ne votojme dhe nje femije jo duke e pare nga ana e intelektit... Sepse vjen mosha qe njeriu integrohet ne boten sociale dhe fillon te marre vesh dicka me shum nga jeta politike.Eshte i zoti te reflektoje vete se cfare ane duhet te mbaje,sepse deri ne ate moshe i ke marre infot e duhura baze. Pse si merr me pare kto info,mund te thush ti?... Ska lidhje vetem me voten,por me moshen kur nje njeri fillon ti perkase nje rrethi shoqeror te caktuar,dhe kur ai eshte i afte te kete nje komunikim,te beje nje dialog ose edhe debat per ato qe mendon dhe beson. Si mund te beje nje femije debat per dicka te tille,kur deri para pak minutash po luante me kukulla ose me makine me telekomande???... Kur te vetmet info rreth politikes i ka nga familja,sepse akoma si ka studiuar ne shkolle ose ne nje rreth tjeter...

Ku e di nje femije se ca do te thote demokraci???

Po flas per nje femije ktu,por gjithmone me kalimin e viteve njeriu merr me shum info...sepse edhe nje 20 vjecar(qe ka te drejten e votes) nuk ka aq info edhe ekpserience si nje 30 vjecar..

Behet fjale edhe per eksperience... si mund te votoje nje femije qe ka lindur ne 1999 dhe nuk ka perjetuar kohen e 97? A nuk jane prape te njejtit njerez qe po e bejne politiken shqiptare edhe sot...(E morra vetem si shembull)

----------


## Alienated

Pajtohem me ate qe thote Adaes, sa i perket faktorit "moshe" ne percaktimin e te drejtes per te votuar. 
Edhe une mendoj qe duhet te jene se paku 18 vjec, dmth ne moshe te pjekurise, per te mundur te votojne, sepse me heret, as nuk mund te martohen, as nuk mund te largohen nga shtepia, as nuk mund te punesohen full time, etj.

Ajo qe eshte me brengosese per mua e qe mendoj se duhet pare me seriozitet me te madh per t'iu gjetur nje zgjidhje e menjehereshme dhe efektive eshte largimi i te vdekurve nga e drejta e votes, sepse ka shume te vdekur qe "votojne". 

Votimet familjare, ku nje person voton per gjithe familjen, jane te shpeshta, dhe kjo ndodh me familjare te rritur, te pjekur (qe themi ne), imagjinoni sa lehte do shkonin votat e femijeve.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Pajtohem me ate qe thote Adaes, sa i perket faktorit "moshe" ne percaktimin e te drejtes per te votuar. 
> Edhe une mendoj qe duhet te jene se paku 18 vjec, dmth ne moshe te pjekurise, per te mundur te votojne, sepse me heret, as nuk mund te martohen, as nuk mund te largohen nga shtepia, as nuk mund te punesohen full time, etj.
> 
> Ajo qe eshte me brengosese per mua e qe mendoj se duhet pare me seriozitet me te madh per t'iu gjetur nje zgjidhje e menjehereshme dhe efektive eshte largimi i te vdekurve nga e drejta e votes, sepse ka shume te vdekur qe "votojne". 
> 
> Votimet familjare, ku nje person voton per gjithe familjen, jane te shpeshta, dhe kjo ndodh me familjare te rritur, te pjekur (qe themi ne), imagjinoni sa lehte do shkonin votat e femijeve.


Pavarsish se ne parim neni i kushtetutes ka percaktuar te drejtat e ushtrimit te sovranittit jane nen ligjet qe perbejne kete nen ato qe specifikojne qarte se kush dhe si unshtrohet kjo e drejte.

Persa i perket votimit famijar ,apo te te vdekurve,tashme kjo eshte zgjidhe me regjistrimin elektronik dhe kartat e identitetit, qe klojne nepermjet nje procesi te marrjes se gjurmeve te gishtave.
 Problemi i zgjedhjeve eshte nje proces i veshtire dhe ne nje vend si shqiperia ajo behet abuzive duke u kthyer ne nje mjet ne duart e nje ijnorance ne magiorance ,duke shtypur keshtu mendimin perparimtar intelektual.Shpesh ato behen faktore per te zgjedhur ne krye te  organeve drejtuese persona pa vlere dhe shpesh negativ.Per mua dhenja e citadinances per personat qe migrojne nga fshati ne qyetet duhet te jete e sknsionuar me ligj .Pra nje peron i sapo ardhur ne nje komunitet nuk mund te kete te drjete vote pa u integruar ne kete bashkesi.Ai pa merre citadinancen duhet te votoje veten ne vendin nga i sili ka ardhur.Une nuk pajtohem qe nje individ qe dhunon pronen e tjetrit nje nga parimet baze te kushteteutes ,te kete te drejte  per te votuar.Komuniteti per arsye te situatave mund tetoleroje e ti lejoje dhe keto mekatare te bashkejetojne me to, por kurre nuk duhet pranuar qe kjo pjese mekatare te behet faktor per te ndikuar ne jeten e komunitetit te ndertuar me kaq mund brez pas brezi

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Duke ditur se femijet Shqiptare piqen para kohe edhe mundet te kene ate aftesi te gjykojne te votojne, mirepo perseri vemi tek ajo psikologjia, lere femijen te jete femije, se do te vije koha kur edhe ata do futen ne vallen e ketyre problemeve te tjera.  

Mosha qe duhet votuar per te rinjte duhet te jete 18 vjec ashtu sic eshte edhe ne vendet demokratike, nuk duhet diskutuar qe te votojne ne nje moshe me te re.

----------


## chino

Sigurisht se as ligjet e as Kushtetuta (në nenin 45 poashtu) nuk parashohin një të drejtë votimi për fëmijët. Por pyetja është, se sa është e kuptueshme kjo gjë. Nëse Kushtetuta (në nenin 2) thotë "populli është sovrani", dhe në nenin 45 u mohon të gjithë nën-18-vjeqarëve të drejten për votim, atëherë më duket e logjikshme të pyetet se si vije Kushtetuta tek ky definim të popullit, dhe nëse ky definim nuk është i përshtatshëm me parimet tjera kushtetutore dhe rrethanat aktuale shoqërore të diskutohet ndryshimi i tij. Për të hulumtuar se a janë përmbushur kushtet e fjalisë pararendëse, duhet të mbledhen argumente pro dhe contra këtij dëfinimi. Kjo është ideja e temës ku gjindemi.

Si argumente contra deri tani kemi:

(nga Adeas)
1. Fëmiu nuk është i pjekur intelektualisht mjaft për të konktribuar në drejtimin e shtetit;
2. Nuk është i integruar në botën sociale;
3. Nuk e kupton se çfarë është demokracia;
4. Nuk posedon ekpseriencën e nevojitur;

(nga Alienated)
5. Sepse fëmiu nuk ka as të drejtën për martesë, për punë të plotë dhe për largim nga shtëpia, nënkupton: është e zakonshme për jurisprudencën shqiptare të kufizoj të drejtat e fëmijëve;

(nga Aulona)
6. Fëmiu duhet të lëret të jetë femi, jo të inkuadrohet në problemet shoqërore (agrument psikologjik);
7. As në vendet tjera demokratike nuk votojnë fëmijët.

Si argumente pro apo si kundërargumente mund të thuhet:

Nën 1:
Sipas jurisdiksionit shqiptar, pjekuria intelektuale nuk është kusht për të drejtën e votimit. Edhe si analfabet, edhe si njeri i pashkolluar fare, edhe si injoranti më i madh ke të drejtë të votosh. Nëse i vetmi problem qenka mospjekuria intelektuale e fëmiut, atëherë mund të tejkalohet ky problem duke i dhënë prindërve të fëmijëve të drejtën për të votuar në vend të fëmiut. Me këtë praktikë mendoj se contra argumenti nr. 1 bie poshtë.

Nën 2:
Ky është argumenti më i fortë deri tani. Këtu nuk mund të thuhet e njëjta gjë (si nën 2). Sepse edhe personat e cekur në kundërargumentin nën 2 janë të gjithë të integruar në botën sociale. 

Nën 3:
Kuptimi i demokracisë nuk është kusht për të drejtën e votimit. (Supozim :buzeqeshje:  Shumica e votuesëve shqiptarë nuk kuptojnë (të paktën jo tërësisht) se çfarë është demokracia. 

Nën 4:
Argumenti i eksperiencës më duket i dobët, sepse jo të gjithë votuesit kanë "eksperiencë", çfarëdo që nënkupton ky term. Të paktën për një qytetar në moshën 15 deri 17 vjeqare nuk vlen ky argument. Sepse nuk ësht e saktë se të gjithë 15 deri 17 vjeqarët kanë më pak eksperiencë sesa të gjithë p.sh. 18 deri 20 vjeqarët.

Nën 5:
Ndalesa ndaj femiut për të u martuar nën moshën 18 vjeqare i shërben të mirës së fëmiut. Përjashtimi nga sistemi i votimit nuk bartet nga një qëllim i tillë fëmijruajtës. Përpos kësaj, nëse kemi të drejtë të argumentojmë me shembuj tjerë nga jurisdiksioni, atëhere do të mund të i përjashtonim edhe disa mbi-18-vjeqarë nga e drejta e votimit. Sepse e dijmë se si mbi-18-vjeqar nuk ke patjetër të drejtë të regjistrohesh në univerzitet apo të ngasësh veturën, por duhet të përmbushësh disa kriterie (maturen, testin e për komunikacion). Pra mund të thuhet se jurisdiksioni njeh kufizime ndaj të rriturve, dhe për shkak të këtyre kufizimeve, nuk kanë të drejtë të votojnë. Ky është thelbi i argumentit nr. 5.

Nën 6:
Për mua poashtu argument i qëlluar. Sepse edhe unë mendoj se është e dëmshme për zhvillim të fëmiut, nëse ai konfrontohet me pyetje e probleme të rënda të shoqërise apo politikës. Të mirret p.sh. me pyetjen, se a është kryeministri vërtetë i korruptuar apo jo apo kush ishte vërtetë fajtor i tragjedise së Gërdecit.

Nën 7:
Nëse nuk lejohet në vende tjera demokratike një praktikë e tille, kjo nuk është argument fare. Sepse jurisdiksioni shqiptar është i pavarur. I vetmi burim i ligjdhënies, është ai i Kuvendit dhe instancave ligjdhënese lokale. Kjo vlen sidomos për pyetjen mbi të drejtën e fëmijëve për votim, e cila nuk prek konventat ndërkombëtare, por përkundrazi paraqet një plus në krahasim me të gjitha konventat dhe jurisdiksionet. Pastaj si do të veprohej, nëse një ditë njëri apo shumë nga shtetet tjera demokratike do të lejonin një të drejtë për fëmiun për votim? Do të sipeëmirrnim këtë të drejtë atëherë edhe në jurisdiksionin shqiptar? Do të i bindeshim atëherë të mirës të kësaj të drejte për shoqërinë? Krahasimi me jurisdiksionet tjera demokratike është argumenti më i dobët. Mendoj unë.

Nëdersa mendoj se të gjithë argumentët contra të cekur më lartë nuk vlejnë më (pra as ata që i shoh edhe unë si bindes), sikur të pranohej e drejta e fëmiut për votim, por sikur kjo e drejtë të zbatohej nga prindërit e fëmiut deri në moshën e pjekurisë së tij. 

Që të mos keqkuptohemi, unë nuk jam patjetër pro të drejtës në fjalë. Por pasi që të gjithë e morët pozitën refuzuese të kësaj ideje, unë për hirë të diskutimit dhe krahasimit të dy ideve në mënyrë të mirëfilltë, po bëhem opozitë e bisedës. 


*

----------

